# Renting a cell phone in CR?



## bailey (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone rented a cell phone in Costa Rica?  If so, from who and were you satisfied?


----------



## ausman (May 19, 2010)

I never thought I'd side with those who want acronyms spelt out the first time mentioned.

I can see their viewpoint now. I wondered what CR was. Crappy Resort was one, Czeck Republic was what I thought, but dated.

You could mean Costa Rica. 

No experience to any.


----------



## Sue_c (May 19, 2010)

*costa rica rental*

yes, i have rented from www.phonerentalusa.com, not for costa rica, in my case was for europe, i had no problems, they delivered to my house, i used it in the uk, then when i got back, a few weeks later go the bill, and it was done
good luck!


----------



## bailey (May 19, 2010)

Wow Sue, thanks for the information.  I can pick it up right here in San Diego and avoid the shipping charges.  I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## bailey (May 29, 2010)

I was all ready to pick it up and the guy at the store told me they don't work in Costa Rica.....


----------



## Greg G (May 29, 2010)

Everyone in the area where I live often refers to Cedar Rapids as CR  (and yes you can rent cell phones in Cedar Rapids)

Greg


----------

